# albino x salmon boa



## shep6413 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi, just wondering what a male albino boa x female salmon boa would produce? been told today that it would be a het sunglow? can anyone confirm this?

cheers


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

shep6413 said:


> hi, just wondering what a male albino boa x female salmon boa would produce? been told today that it would be a het sunglow? can anyone confirm this?
> 
> cheers


This mating is a two gene pair problem.

Salmon boa gene pair #1 = salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene and normal gene
Salmon boa gene pair #2 = two normal genes

albino boa gene pair #1 = two normal genes
albino boa gene pair #2 = two albino genes

salmon mated to albino -->
1/2 the babies are expected to have gene pair #1 = salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene and normal gene, gene pair #2 = albino mutant gene and normal gene. These babies are salmon het albino AKA double het sunglow AKA het sunglow
1/2 the babies are expected to have gene pair #1 = two normal genes, gene pair #2 = albino mutant gene and normal gene. These babies look normal but are het albino.

Hope that helps.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

You'd get : ( probably according to odds ) 

Double het sunglows
Hypos/salmons
Normals 100% het albino.

If your salmon also carried the same albino gene, you would also get albinos and sunglows.

Think that's right but someone will correct me if not.


----------



## polrep (Jun 19, 2009)

simple all babies will be 100% het albino , the salmons will be double het sunglow


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

volly said:


> You'd get : ( probably according to odds )
> 
> Double het sunglows *right*
> Hypos/salmons *wrong*
> Normals 100% het albino. *right*


There are no just hypo/salmons among the babies. All the hypo/salmons are also het albino, making them double het sunglows. Of course, a salmon and a double het sunglow look the same. You can only tell the difference by pedigree or breeding test.



volly said:


> If your salmon also carried the same albino gene, you would also get albinos and sunglows.


This is right.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

paulh said:


> There are no just hypo/salmons among the babies. All the hypo/salmons are also het albino, making them double het sunglows. Of course, a salmon and a double het sunglow look the same. You can only tell the difference by pedigree or breeding test.
> 
> 
> This is right.


DOH! Thanks Paul, wasn't thinking at all when I posted.
Of course all babies from a pairing with an albino parent will be 100% het.

:2thumb:


----------

